# Memory???



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's official. I've started losing my mind....and important pieces of the towing package.

When I bought the Excursion back in January, I had order and received a new cable for the Prodigy, which I moved from the Avalanche. Well, when it came in, I left it in the envelope it was delivered in, on the kitchen counter. After about 2 weeks there, I figured I would move it somewhere safe, where I wouldn't lose it, and where the DW wouldn't yell at me for leaving stuff around the house (one of my worst traits). Well, today, dispite the cold, I figured I would take advantage of the sunshine, and mount the Prodigy in the Ex. One problem......I can't remember where I put the thing for safe keeping. I have turned the house, and the garage upside down looking, and even looked in the camper without any luck.

The DW asked me if I learned anything from this.......I replied "yeah! I should've left it where it was, on the counter. At least then I would know where it was." I will give it to the end of the week to turn up, then I will splice the Ford Harness into the stock Prodigy harness, like I did with the Avalanche, and right off the $20.

Of course, it will turn up, right after I'm done wiring the harness' together.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There s nothing I hate worse than forgetting where I put something so I would not lose it.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh boy, Tim, can I relate!







Have you checked the glove box or the center console of the Excursion? How about your sock drawer?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The preferred method, which I use regularly, Is to order a new harness.
Shortly after receiving said new harness and installing, The original harness will turn up on the kitchen counter and need to be returned using the receipt from the second harness.
You did put the receipt from the second harness somplace safe so that you would not lose it right?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Real easy solution
Tim tell the kids what you are looking for and tell them who ever find it gets $5.00









Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Been there, done that!

If not in the glove box or sock drawer, how about the tool box. Does the Excursion have secret compartments in the cargo area? Do you have camping "stuff" stored anywhere in the basement?

Good luck, it will turn up.








Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You know that cute little girl did not touch it







cause it was Daddy's.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Er.. didn't we already talk about this?

Reverie


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Boy, I can relate. It seems to me that I always find something the last place that I look!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Er.. didn't we already talk about this?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]92920[/snapback]​


ROTFLMAO









Check that secret compartment above the sock drawer. I don't know how things end up in that.

Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Oh boy, Tim, can I relate! wacko.gif Have you checked the glove box or the center console of the Excursion? How about your sock drawer?


As a matter of fact....yes, I did check the glove box, center console, sock drawer, underware drawer, shirt drawer, DW's sock drawer, Every tool box I own, the kitchen junk drawer, the kitchen cabinets, the dining room buffet, the living room side table drawers, the attic......wait, I didn't look in the attic. Someplace else to look tomorrow, after the kids go school.

Katrina, I think I put that reciept for the second harness right next to the first harness. That way, I won't lose it.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Because its for a F*&% it automaticly recalled itself









John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OUCH!!









Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm sorry did I strike nerve.







I 've been good lately about the abandonedment of that poor Avalanche









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Just this past week, the DW tossed a part to our refrigerator that was sitting on the kitchen counter. It was waiting on the mating part that I had to special order.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Doesn't it get you how you can put something in a safe place, and then it is so safe you can't find it? I've done that more than once.

You said you looked in the vehicle, did you look in the camper?

Rita


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> It seems to me that I always find something the last place that I look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, me too. I should look in the last place first.







But at least I'm not the only one.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> You said you looked in the vehicle, did you look in the camper?


Yep! I didn't look in the front pass through, but will check that tomorrow, after the attic, and before I rip the garage apart again. This is driving me crazy. If I had any hair, I would be pulling it out right now!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > You said you looked in the vehicle, did you look in the camper?
> 
> 
> Yep! I didn't look in the front pass through, but will check that tomorrow, after the attic, and before I rip the garage apart again. This is driving me crazy. If I had any hair, I would be pulling it out right now!
> ...


PipeBag?

Just a thought...its amazing what finds its way in there.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> PipeBag?


I thought about looking in the pipe case, but haven't yet. I'm pretty sure it's not in there. As for the bag itself, I know it's not in there...with my luck, it would knock all my tone enhancers out, and the drone reeds would fall into the bag....

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you checked the toy boxes.









John

I know how you feel. I put my extra 'blue light' in my wifes van for night calls because her vehicle is in the garage and her windows will not get frost , When we drove to Arizona, I removed it, I have not found it yet...3 months later.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > PipeBag?
> 
> 
> I thought about looking in the pipe case, but haven't yet. I'm pretty sure it's not in there. As for the bag itself, I know it's not in there...with my luck, it would knock all my tone enhancers out, and the drone reeds would fall into the bag....
> ...


Sorry - meant the pipe case (can you tell I'm not the Piper?) KB suggests your sporran as another possibility....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RLW7302 said:


> Boy, I can relate. It seems to me that I always find something the last place that I look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...it's always in the last place you look, do you continue to look after you found it?


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Make CERTAIN that the mental image of what you're looking for is completely accurate ... color, container?, size. Else you've looked at it several times & not recognized it.

Now how would I know that?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> KB suggests your sporran as another possibility....


Well, I would look there, if I had one yet. Besides, since our band is a service band, we wear a military style full dress, and the sporrans are horse hair, without pockets.

Where ever it is, it sure is safe....

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> RLW7302 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, I can relate.Â It seems to me that I always find something the last place that I look!Â
> ...


Don't you?

I always continue to look for at least another five minutes, just to verify that I really did find it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Don't you?
> 
> I always continue to look for at least another five minutes, just to verify that I really did find it!
> 
> ...


Somehow - that just doesn't surprsie me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you?
> ...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Could it be that you've already installed it and just didn't remember?

I of course, have never done that! shy

Regards, Glenn

And of course, there's always the "junk" drawer. I find that searching that several times usually turns up what I'm looking for and several things that I wasn't.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> And of course, there's always the "junk" drawer


Emptied that yesterday......found my health insurance card, which I couldn't find last week, but no brake controller cable. Maybe I should look for something else.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We always keep our mismatched socks in the "Lost Socks Box". We were talking about someone losing a sock right? Man, does this seem like a long thread to you?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Man, does this seem like a long thread to you?


You have been away for awhile BBB! Were just getting warmed up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Man, does this seem like a long thread to you?
> ...


He should see what we do on a 'test'


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HCHH, Hope we are helping! Not sure though, now you have 50 of us saying "told you so" and "where did you go after the kitchen"









How about on top of the fridge?

Jim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Look in the pocket of the coat you were wearing that day.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I've given up for now. Spent the whole day in court today while the unions lawyer, and the city's lawyer made lots of money.....at a pre-trial hearing. Tomorrow, I have a pipe lesson, and then it's back to the court house for the trial, since we couldn't get it settled at the pre-trial hearing. Then I go back to work on Thursday. I will look again over the weekend, maybe by then, I'll remember where the safe place is, and the cable will be there all nice and cozy like.

Then, I'm just going to splice the OEM Ford harness into the OEM Prodigy harness. That of course is the surest way to find the new one.

Thanks all for your suggestions, I wasn't really looking for any, just venting, but all of your posts made me laugh.

Tim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Tucker and Duke buried it in the backyard next to the elm tree.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You understand that as soon as you finish splicing the OEM Ford harness into the OEM Prodigy harness you'll reach for the bottle opener for that nice cold brew you deserve and WHOLA...you'll find the connector.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Could it be that you've already installed it and just didn't remember?
> 
> I of course, have never done that! shy
> 
> ...










THAT'S where the new air filter for DW's car is - I installed it! Cripes - spent an hour looking for it on Sunday...

shy


----------

